# Norco 2013



## Indian Summer (27. Juli 2012)

Hi

Hier also die ersten Bilder zum Jahrgang 2013. 

Deutschland
Schweiz

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MK_79 (27. Juli 2012)

Bekommt das Range nächstes Jahr eine. Fox DHX Dämpfer in der Serie?
Ändert sich an der Geometrie etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (27. Juli 2012)

was ist mit dem Truax? 

Das Range in Grün ist ja der Hammer....


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Juli 2012)

Hi 

Das Truax wird es 2013 selbstverständlich weiter geben. Und wenn ihr die Reifen 
auf den Ranges und Sights genau anschaut, seht ihr, dass sich das was grundlegend 
ändert. Geometrie-Details werden mit dem Media-Launch, der nächstens ansteht, veröffentlicht
werden.

Cheers, 

Fritz


----------



## harpoon (28. Juli 2012)

Werden sich die Farben beim Truax ändern oder bleibt alles bis auf den größeren Schriftzug auf der Kettenstrebe gleich?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Irvine78 (28. Juli 2012)

ist das aurum 1 das schwarze oder gelb-rote?


----------



## nf2 (29. Juli 2012)

Aufgrund der auf den Fotos erkennbaren Ausstattung denke ich:

Rot-orange = Aurum 2
Schwarz = Aurum 1
Schwarz-gelb-blau = Aurum dirt (framekit Individualaufbau mit Dorado)
Grün-blau = Aurum LE

Alles in allem bin ich bei dem Farbdesign der 2013er Modelle froh, dass ich dieses Jahr schon zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Alex476 (29. Juli 2012)

Mir gefallen die Sights sehr gut...ich bin froh dieses Jahr keins mehr abbekommen zu haben 
Ist schon was zur Preisgestaltung bekannt?!


----------



## Daniel_93 (29. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie gar nicht mein Fall, das neue Aurum 2 ... @Indian Summer: Ist bekannt, ob man die neuen Gummistopper auch an die 12er Rahmen bauen kann? (wäre ja auch nett gegenüber den Kunden von diesem Jahr, so als nachrüstung).

Dann würd ich definitiv versuchen, noch irgendwo ein 12er Aurum 2 zu bekommen. Das fand ich optisch nämlich sehr ansprechend, nicht so arg aufdringlich- fürs dezente '13er Aurum 1 fehlt dann doch das Geld^^.


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Juli 2012)

yeah, Reifen von Schwalbe, kann man die erst mal runter fahren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2012)

kann es sein, das bei dem Schwarz, Blau, Gelben ( wenn ich richtig gelesen habe dem Aurum 1 ) eine Up-side-down-Gabel ist?

Von welchem Hersteller ist die denn?


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (31. Juli 2012)

MANITOU (Dorado)



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> kann es sein, das bei dem Schwarz, Blau, Gelben ( wenn ich richtig gelesen habe dem Aurum 1 ) eine Up-side-down-Gabel ist?
> 
> Von welchem Hersteller ist die denn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiado (6. August 2012)

harpoon schrieb:


> Werden sich die Farben beim Truax ändern oder bleibt alles bis auf den größeren Schriftzug auf der Kettenstrebe gleich?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias



Würde mich auch interessieren. Die 2012er Farben sind nicht wirklich prickelnd


----------



## Spielzeug (19. August 2012)

Weiss Jemand ab wann die neuen Truax Modelle lieferbar sind? Bleibt sich da alles gleich? bis auf das Truax 3 (schwarz) 

Hab meine Freundin grad Probefahren lassen.... =DDDD


----------



## Spielzeug (20. August 2012)

falls es jemand interessiert:






Truax 2




Truax 1




Truax 3


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2012)

Da ist ja eins schöner als das Andere.


----------



## Chiado (23. August 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> falls es jemand interessiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (29. August 2012)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Ist schon was zur Preisgestaltung bekannt?!



Auch hier die Frage, ob man in Sachen Preis schon was andeuten kann?

LG,
Michi


----------



## Freeridegambler (29. August 2012)

auf der Norco HP sind schon die 2013ener online auch die Preise.....wenn man die USA Page mit der Deutschen Page vergleicht fehlen Modelle (z.B. Truax, Aurum).....ist das ein Zeichen, dass es in Deutschland und Österreich nicht alle Modell zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Baron_Leguan (29. August 2012)

Na super, das Sight Killer B-2 kostet 3500, schade das war es dann wohl. Warum sind die Bikes aus Kanada so teuer? Das gleiche wie mit Rocky Mountain...


----------



## Boris-C (29. August 2012)

...ja, ich halte die Räder auch für leicht überteuert. Schade...

Was mich etwas wundert:
das Range Killer B kommt offensichtlich mit 2 x10 Gängen 
das Truax hat laut Homepage 3x10 Gänge - Tippfehler?


----------



## Alex476 (29. August 2012)

Für mich auch erledigt...Sight 2 für 3399 mit deutlich "minderwertigerer" Ausstattung als das 2012er
Wirds halt ein Lapierre oder ein Rotwild...SCHADE


----------



## chaz (29. August 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> yeah, Reifen von Schwalbe, kann man die erst mal runter fahren...


...und dann auf richtige Reifen wechseln!


----------



## Peter Lang (29. August 2012)

Komisch ich find auf der Norcohomepage nur die Preise von den 2012erModellen.
Wo muss man denn da nach den Modellen von 2013 suchen?


----------



## Baron_Leguan (29. August 2012)

Auf www.norco.com dann Region auswählen, Bike auswählen etc.


----------



## rider_x (29. August 2012)

Verdammt teuer das 2013 Aurum 3 im Vergleich zum 2012 Aurum 2  !!!


----------



## Peter Lang (29. August 2012)

Die Preise sind ja wirklich gesalzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (29. August 2012)

gibts den aurum rahmen nicht mehr einzeln? was ist mit dem aurum le. die komplettbikes find ich nicht toll, für die ausstattungen zu teuer. und wieso verbaun die weiße gabeln beim 2 + 3, sieht ja sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (3. September 2012)

weiss wer, wie es mit dem 2013er Fluid 6.1 aussieht? Gefaellt mir echt super gut! habs aber fuer Deutschland noch nicht gesehen

Gruesse


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. September 2012)

wenn ich mir die sight-serie so anschau bin ich wirklich froh 2012 gekauft zu haben... da gabs mehr fürs geld...meiner meinung nach...


----------



## David_01 (23. September 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die sight-serie so anschau bin ich wirklich froh 2012 gekauft zu haben... da gabs mehr fürs geld...meiner meinung nach...



Sehe ich genauso. Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr eins kaufen. Da es aber dem Saisonende entgegen geht, wollte ich mir eins der neuen Modelle zulegen.

Jetzt wird es doch was Anderes.....Schade


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Oktober 2012)

Wird es denTruaxframe eigentlich nur als one geben oder auch andere Farben?

Grüße


----------



## Spielzeug (11. Oktober 2012)

2013 wir es wohl offiziel keine Framekit mehr geben, da das Truax 3 vom Preis her nahe am Framekit ist.

Genaueres hab ich aber noch nichts rausgekriegt. 

Es wird aber sicher noch 2012er Frames zu gutem Preis geben...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Oktober 2012)

habe heute das Aurum 3 gesehen, und die Farbe ist Gelb - Rot, nicht Orange - Rot ... was soll das? kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## freeridersurfer (22. Oktober 2012)

www.radsport-siegerland.de

endlich--die haben sie auch wieder verfügbar

meine Gebete wurden erhört-und jetz kommt mein Kona weg )


----------



## madre (28. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemadn ab wann die neuen Norcos verfügbar sind in Deutschland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridersurfer (28. Oktober 2012)

ein paar stück haben die bei radsport-siegerland schon von den 2013er


----------



## madre (15. November 2012)

So heute das Sight Killer B - 2 in XL bestellt. Mein Händler meinte das Range Killer B 650 ist schon nicht mehr zu bestellen. Die 650 er von Norco scheinen sehr begehrt .

Ach ja Liefertermin Januar / Februar 2013


----------



## Robster01099 (7. Januar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

beobachte auch seit geraumer Zeit die Frima Norco, gerade was den Freeride Bereich um das Norco betrifft... Bisher bin ich immer nur auf das Truax 3 gestossen, aber da gefällt mir die Farbgebung nicht wirklich. Auch was die Komponenten betrifft bin ich nicht zu 100% überzeugt. Heute ist mir dann beim stöbern das Truax 2 aufgefallen. Deutlich bessere Farbwahl und auch von den Komponenten her sehr ansprechend, leider somit auch um einiges preisintensiver 

Zeimlich viele Norco Bikes gibts hier im Shop:
http://freeride-mountain.com/navi.php?suche=Norco&sf1=&hf=49&Sortierung=0&af=0

Letztendlich werde ich mich aber gegen das Nocro Truax entscheiden, da ich bereits mit dem Cube Stereo ein gutes Bike für alle Terains habe und eher was für reines FH/DH suche. Somit wirds dann eher das Kona Entourage werden.

Gruß
-R


----------



## Spielzeug (7. Januar 2013)

falls dein Entscheid noch nicht fest steht. 

Fahr das Truax mal, das ist wirklich der Hammer. Bin vor dem Truax auch Kona gefahren, das Truax gibt mir ein viel besseres Fahrgefühl auf dem Trail. gerade bei schnellen und ruppigen Passagen bot mir das Truax mehr Sicherheit. 

Ausserdem lässt sich das Truax als Top Freerider aufbauen. 

Falls dir die 2013er nicht gefallen, es gibt noch jede Menge 2012 zu super Preisen. Technisch hat sich nichts verändert. 

grüsse


----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

Welches Kona Modell hattest Du denn vorher wenn ich fragen darf?
Hab mir gestern mal die 2012er Modelle des Truax angesehen, hier gefÃ¤llt mir auch nur der graue/silberne Frame, hier liegt der Preis aber auch gleich mal bei 5499,-â¬!!!
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-Bikes/Norco-Truax-LE-Freeride-Bike-2012.html

Somit kommt dies mitnichten in Frage. Des Weiteren kommt hinzu das mit einer KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe von 1,93m in den meisten FÃ¤llen keine GrÃ¶Ãe L mehr verfÃ¼gbar ist bei Vorjahresmodellen. Beim Kona Entourage finde ich das Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis einfach top, und besonders die graue schlichte Optik spricht mich dann doch eher an, als ein knallroter, oder blauer Rahmen einer 12er Truax. Wenn sich aber irgendwann mal die MÃ¶glichkeit ergeben sollte eins Probe zu fahren dann werde ich das definitiv machen


----------



## Spielzeug (8. Januar 2013)

ja wenn dir Rot oder Blau auch nicht zusagen dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ausser du willst selber Hand anlegen und dir ein Silberes Framekit in L kaufen. Keine Ahnung obs das aber noch gibt. 

Kona bin ich das Coilair gefahren und danach hab ich das Entourage mal getestet aber war für mich zu weich, das Alu flext ziemlich bei Kona weil die eine Weiche Legierung verwenden. Klar mag das Kona Preis/Leistungs-technisch Top sein. Aus meiner Erfahrung würd ich aber keins mehr fahren. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Wenn dus gefahren bist und zufrieden damit bist dann ist das das wichstigste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

Werde das Entourage demnächst Probe fahren. Den Framekit Norco Truax LE 2012 gibt es leider nur noch in M, sonst hätte ich echt mal darüber nachgedacht... In der aktuellen Mountain BIKE ist im übrigen ein guter Artikel (Dauertest) zum Norco Truax LE (Custom) drin!


----------



## freeridersurfer (8. Januar 2013)

ich habe noch den neuen truax unbenutz zum verkauf..............


----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

2012er Truax LE in der L?


----------



## freeridersurfer (8. Januar 2013)

2013


----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

Farbe wäre welche?


----------



## freeridersurfer (8. Januar 2013)

das 2013er!!!!!!!!!!!!! gibts nur in schwarzmatt


----------



## freeridersurfer (8. Januar 2013)

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/freeride/truax/

in europa ist 2013 nur der truax 3 erhältlich


----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

stimmt so nicht ganz... siehe Bilder:
Truax 3: http://bnb-freerideshop.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/truax3.jpg

Truax 2: http://www.norco.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/064268-13-01-truax2-blk-red.jpg


----------



## Robster01099 (8. Januar 2013)

freeridersurfer schrieb:


> http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/freeride/truax/
> 
> in europa ist 2013 nur der truax 3 erhältlich



check: http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Truax-2-2013


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

sorry da muss ich dich verbessern. der truax 3 von bnb ist der den es gibt. den 2er wird es in europa nicht geben --du bist auf der kanadischen seite von norco!!!

hier ist der deutsche distributor
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/

es wird DEFINITIV in europa keinen 2er geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

du kannst aber gerne bei wittich anrufen wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

leider gibts die anderen nicht--LEIDER


----------



## Robster01099 (9. Januar 2013)

Meinen Link richtig gecheckt?! Nix mit kanadischer Seite von Norco... Freeride Mountain hat seinen Sitz in Schorndorf (Nähe Stuttgart) und die bieten das Truax 2 an! Whatever, wenn mir das Entourage nicht zusagen sollte, werde ich mir das nochmal überlegen...


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz... siehe Bilder:
> Truax 3: http://bnb-freerideshop.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/truax3.jpg
> 
> Truax 2: http://www.norco.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/064268-13-01-truax2-blk-red.jpg




genau --check mal deinen link
glaub mir 

es gibt keins ins deutschland. mein freund ist NORCO-händler

die anfragen für das rot schwarze sind jeden tag.....es gibt keins. wenn du es bekommst, schenke ich dir mein augenlicht


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Truax-2-2013

so jetz gib mal die größe ein--egal ob m oder l
und siehe da.------NICHT VERFÜGBAR


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

du musst immer beim hersteller schauen was es gibt und der ist nun mal

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=2445


----------



## Robster01099 (9. Januar 2013)

Lass mal gut sein mit deinem Augenlicht... hier der Link von welchem ich die ganze Zeit schon rede... http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Truax-2-2013

Nix mit BNB, oder Norco Kanada. Das Truax 2 wird auch erst seit dieser Woche bei Freeride Mountain "brandneu" angeboten, war selber auch überrascht. Kannst ja gern mal selbst eine Anfrage bei denen machen, scheinbar gibt es Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich die dein Freund so noch nicht wusste.


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

nein die gibt es nicht. ich mache dir nen vorschlag. wenn du es bekommst, gebe ich dir 50;-
wenn du es jedoch nicht bekommen kannst--bekomme ich nen 10er.
leg das rad doch mal in den warenkorb )) 
wittich hat es heute nicht gehabt und wird es auch das ganze jahr nicht ausliefern
habe heute noch mit K.Jacke genau deshalb gesprochen

bnb und norco kanada waren nun mal deine links--oder weist du nicht was du postest?
aber ist schon ok--bleib mal bei deinem glauben.
zu dem 50er stehe ich bis ende des jahres


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz... siehe Bilder:
> Truax 3: http://bnb-freerideshop.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/truax3.jpg
> 
> Truax 2: http://www.norco.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/064268-13-01-truax2-blk-red.jpg




hier nochmal dein post-nur für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robster01099 (9. Januar 2013)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> check: http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Truax-2-2013


 
... und hier zum dritten Mal den Link den ich meine!!!
Aus Spaß an der Freude habe ich eine Anfrage an Freeride Mountain rausgeschickt und siehe da, ich hatte recht 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für deine Mail.

Ja diese Info ist richtig. Wir sind der einzige Shop der in Deutschland und Österreich das Modell bekommen wird. Allerdings hat es auch für uns nur noch 1x L und 1x M gegeben. Diese zwei kommen im Februar. 

Viele Grüße aus Schorndorf

*Nikolai Rost* 
Geschäftsführer
E-Mail
[email protected]

-----------------------------------------------------
*Freeride Mountain*
Gottlieb- Daimler- Str. 39
D- 73614 Schorndorf
----------------------------------------------------- 
Telefon
+49 (0) 7181 98 56 886
Fax
+49 (0) 7181 98 56 887
E-Mail
[email protected]
Internet
www.freeride-mountain.com
www.boardx.de
www.bnb-freerideshop.de

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich schick dir dann mal meine Bankdaten... owohl vielleicht solltest du lieber die 50,- in das Truax 2 investieren, ich will dem ja nicht im Wege stehen.




> Mess with the best, die like the rest.


----------



## freeridersurfer (9. Januar 2013)

Abwarten.die aussage von wittich ist ---nicht zu bekommen. noch gibt es auch bei FRM kein einziges


----------



## Robster01099 (9. Januar 2013)

Falls ich es mir wider Erwarten doch holen sollte poste ich gerne ein Bild + Bankdaten 
Cheers
-R

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Robert,

es wird für Deutschland genau 1 Stück geben da Wittich diese nicht vorgeordert hatte und für Deutschland und Austria nicht geplant waren. Somit gibt es dieses Modell nicht. Wir wollten es aber unbedingt haben und so hat Wittich alles versucht uns doch noch welche zu bestellen. Allerdings haben wir jetzt eben nur noch 1 x M und 1x L bekommen. Das sind die einzigen beiden Bikes die es von dem Truax 2 2013 in Deutschland und Austria geben wird. 

Viele Grüße aus Schorndorf

*Nikolai Rost* 
Geschäftsführer
E-Mail
[email protected]
-----------------------------------------------------
*Freeride Mountain*
Gottlieb- Daimler- Str. 39
D- 73614 Schorndorf
----------------------------------------------------- 
Telefon
+49 (0) 7181 98 56 886
Fax
+49 (0) 7181 98 56 887
E-Mail
[email protected]
Internet
www.freeride-mountain.com
www.boardx.de
www.bnb-freerideshop.de


----------



## aragon20 (26. Januar 2014)

Klar, das interessiert niemanden mehr, aber ich hole das Truax 2 morgen in Schorndorf ab  Freeride Mountain hat es schon lange, ich bin es bereits vor nem halben Jahr Probe gefahren... Damals war es mir allerdings zu teuer. Jetzt schlage ich zu. Deine 50€ hättest du aber definitiv verloren, die hatten es tatsächlich als einziger Händler in Deutschland. Gruß


----------



## Robster01099 (28. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Truax2 in der neuen Saison, nach wie vor ein tolles Bike! Bei mir ist es wie damals angeküdigt doch ein Kona Entourage geworden


----------



## aragon20 (28. Januar 2014)

Habe mir jetzt doch wieder ein downhiller geholt. Wer am Norco Truax 2 Interesse hat, in Schorndorf kann man es für 2600€ kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

